# Any experience with “summersGoldens”



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wow- that was a hard post to read. Jimmy Fallon has already shown he is not discerning on Goldens by featuring one of the biggest high volume breeders for profit on his show. I'd probably go the opposite way if he was a part of the recipe but I honestly couldn't figure out what you really meant in your post. 
So- Joy has no hip/elbow clearances. She won't be two til August. I have to assume this is an accidental litter.


----------

